# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  XT Lab Sustaplex 275 - Painful injections

## Dy-Lon

I recently started taking Sustaex 275 from XT lab. I have been hitting my glutes and injecting 1/2 CC every 3rd day with intention of going up to 3/4 CC every 3 days to put me over 410mg/ week. (Also running Var at 30mg/ day and will go up to 40mg/day; .5mg Arimidex m,w,f)

I have done many cycles in the past and understand that with a Test blend that includes prop, I'm going to get some pain and soreness but this seems more sore than usual. I am still sore when I'm ready to hit the same spot six days later. 

It has been several years since I've used oils and my guy is telling me that it could take a few weeks for my body to adapt. He said another guy had the same issue and he suggested that I go down to a quarter CC until my body adapts. I feel like 1/2cc is low enough.

There is no redness and it is not warm to the touch so infection is not the issue. 

Anyone have thoughts on this or have experience with XT Lab Sustaplex 275??

----------


## Cylon357

If it isn't infected, then maybe your guy is right. Are you having any inflammation along with it, like in your joints or anything?

Your body might just not like the carrier oil. Do you know what it is, gso, mct, cottonseed or?

You might also try filtering a few shots, see if that helps, maybe.

----------


## Dy-Lon

I do have inflammation with it. Not a hard lump but definitely swollen. The swelling and pain spreads to my hip joint too. 

I'm not sure what the carrier oil is but I'm thinking it just doesn't sit well with my body. I'm wondering if anyone has had similar experience initially with the body getting acclimated after a few weeks.

The question here is will it get better with time or should I just switch up gear sooner than later..

----------


## Mooseman33

why continue if u feel like that.

get different gear. i have used prop my whole life before I started trt and never had issues. I had issues when my supplier changed his carrier oil with no notice.

if u stay on it then i would cut it with something else.

----------


## Dy-Lon

What can I cut it with?

----------

